# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Beginner Discussion >  Keeping Dendrobates tinctorius in a group?

## CTfrogger

I want to make a new vivarium for a group of tinctorius. I know it is recommended to keep them in pairs but that people have had success keeping them as a group if done properly. 
How do you properly house tinctorius as a group? Is there a recommended male/female ratio? Tank size (I'm looking for a tank at least 50g, up to 120g)? Etc.

----------


## andfrogs

In my experience, there isn't really a right way to do it. The more space available the better, and keeping a close eye on them and looking for any aggression or signs of stress is very important. Another thing to keep in mind is that you might end up having to pair them off or house females individually. You may end up with a quite large tank that's housing a pair. I took in a 1.5 group a few months ago and am now down to a 1.2 and the rest of the females are housed individually. You may have more luck with a more proportional group in a large tank with plenty of hiding areas. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk

----------


## Lynn

While they are young and especially siblings they will do ok. 
Eventually.... you will need to separate them.
I have housed 1.2 trios that had to be separated after having been together for years  :Frown: 
Dendrobates leucomelas and Phyllobates will be happy in groups with lots of floor space. 
Phyllobates terribilis will enjoy some 'out--in-the-open" floor space to sit and do their thing..... SIT in one spot for hours ! 

andfrogs is correct , lots of breaks and hiding spaces helps a great deal. 
However, this strategy may not may not last after the males begin to call. 
Males may begin to interfere with another male's egg fertilization and females will bully each other.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------

